# Lopez out 6-8 weeks with broken foot



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link


> Suns center Robin Lopez will be out six to eight weeks after he has surgery Tuesday to insert a screw into his injured left foot.
> 
> Lopez injured the foot late in Saturday's intrasquad scrimmage at University of San Diego but initially believed it was a sprain. X-rays done upon the team's return to Phoenix revealed a broken fifth metatarsal in the left foot, the team announced today.
> 
> A screw will be inserted in his foot during Tuesday's surgery. The Suns open the preseason Tuesday. With the timetable, Lopez will miss at least three weeks of the regular season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I totally jinxed him. :X


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Humbug


----------

